

Review My New Home Page: TrailBehind.com - andrewljohnson
http://www.trailbehind.com

======
mountain_man
I like the new search, though I'm not sure about the division of functionality
between the two boxes. Also, the explore the map button is way too low-rez.
But the transition to the map is very fast! Looks good, keep at it!

------
andrewljohnson
Part of the what led me to this new home page is the feedback I got last time
on Hacker News. I hope this page is more intuitive to use now.

Please let me know what you think, and Happy New Year!

